# rb26's R34 GTR - A unicorn



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi'

Was visiting Terje(rb26 on here) last weekend and took some shots of his absolutely mint R34 GTR Vspec, this car is better than new and being the only roadlegal of It's kind n Norway makes this in my eyes a unicorn. :bowdown1:

Pictures doesn't do this car justice but I gave it a good try so hope you like the result! 

Jon








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

More of this beauty 










[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I have more!! :clap:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



That's all folks!!


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice, Inletplenum should be polished too I think


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Huge thankyou to you Jon for taking these beautiful pictures and posting them on this forum
It is a huge shame that i almost dont use the car these days, working 16hrs seven days pr week is starting to do something to my health.
But in two months time it will be back to normal and hopefully there is still some summer left.


Terje.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning 34, a real credit to you Terje, nice pics Jon


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Fantastic GT-R, just gets better :thumbsup:

Hours like that take their toll, glad the end is in sight for you.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my!!

I absolutely adore this 34GTR.. That Robson magic on the steering wheel is sublime! Are those Nismo extended fins on the rear diffuser? And when did you get that Nismo strut brace!? I want one.. 

Beautiful 34GTR.. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If I had an R34 this is what I would want it to look like.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I see you got the CF installed from Japan - whole thing looks lovely Terje!:thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

this is exactly how i want my R34 to look like... :clap::clap::clap: fantastic car mate 

mine is the same color but lots of parts missing... :bawling:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful. Looks like you take care of it. 

I want the strut brace! I'm sure being a Nismo item it must cost a bit..


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Very cool. :thumbsup:
Is there a spec anywhere?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This car is so nice.....good work,Terje. :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks for the great feedback people

4 years ago when she arrived i had many plans.
This is exactly how i hoped she one day would be and i am very satisfied.

The Nismo titanium strut brace came with the car and the diffuser fins are genuine Nismo carbon GT500 diffuser fins.

Also i am very satisfied with the Robson parts, 100% fitment and it makes the inside look a little more modern.


Terje.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

what a beauty! nothing OTT just perfect:thumbsup:

it looks brand new too.


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful example! Great choice of subtle parts, looks lovely mate


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Absolutely flawless!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

stunning car, looks perfect :clap:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

If that lives in Norway, I don't even want to know what it cost to get there!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Car looks fantastic Terje..


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Best colour and nice mods...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Terje - fantastic! Not only super clean, but extremely well thought out modifications, I don't even see this in Japan much!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many many thanks for the superb feedback on my 34 Good to see that at least i am doing something right:nervous:

akasakaR33,
Having seen your stunning R-33Gtr and also a passenger ride in your car, i really must say that your comment on my 34 is hugely appreciated!


Over here many people ask me why i dont sell her and buy the new R-35Gtr. But i must confess that i prefer the Skyline Gtr models and i dont think i will ever have the heart to sell my 34


Terje.


----------



## Michaelstahl (Apr 1, 2006)

great looking car :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

Totally Stunning!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

rb26 said:


> Many many thanks for the superb feedback on my 34 Good to see that at least i am doing something right:nervous:
> 
> akasakaR33,
> Having seen your stunning R-33Gtr and also a passenger ride in your car, i really must say that your comment on my 34 is hugely appreciated!
> ...


Really a great car; the right things with good taste. The same for me; i love my 34 and i can't change it with the R35. :thumbsup:.


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

one of the best


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice to see so much positive comments in this thread! :thumbsup:

Just a few more pics.. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Velodyne66 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Is that an N1 Motor?*

Is that an N1 Motor or aftermarket cover? Regardless, its a beauty.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Velodyne66 said:


> Is that an N1 Motor or aftermarket cover? Regardless, its a beauty.


They are authentic Nur N1 covers but the engine itself is a standard RB26.


----------



## Quemoy (Jun 6, 2009)

Wowww Looks Awesome


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

:bowdown1: Absolutly stunning!! 
Love the way you keept it clean


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks for the great feedback Kennet

Huge congratulations with the purchase of the beautiful R-33Gtr from Bjørnstad bil.
Also i think my old silver R-33Gtr is still for sale at their shop. I sold that car to them 4,5years ago. A beautiful car and i still miss her.


Terje.


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

rb26 said:


> Many thanks for the great feedback Kennet
> 
> Huge congratulations with the purchase of the beautiful R-33Gtr from Bjørnstad bil.
> Also i think my old silver R-33Gtr is still for sale at their shop. I sold that car to them 4,5years ago. A beautiful car and i still miss her.
> ...


Thanks Terje 

So that was yours.....funny I couldent figure out why someone would sell that one, but seeing your R34 I understand


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to bring up a old thread 

Surprised no one has asked about the head unit.

Reminds me of the Old classic hi fi l used to have back in the day, looks cool.

What make is it Terge and where did you get it from.

No worries, found its a panasonic, looks beautiful.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Old is gold.

And Terje's 34GTR is but a treasure!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nozza1, The make of the head unit is as you say Panasonic.
It was already installed in my 34 when it arrived from Japan.
I think it fits the car perfectly, and it is a good head unit with a flux capacitor of all things.. Proper old scool hi fi 

Kadir, Many thanks for the kind words Hopefully i will use my 34 a little more this summer. It has not been many km's for the last two years


Terje.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

I never tire of saying it . "A true beauty all around"


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

My word Terje...what an amazing R34....


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks for the great feedback on my 34 Much appreciated
I have had loads of miserable setbacks for the last years, economical and other hits in life. But when i bought my 34 all those years ago, i promised myself that i would never sell her.
The R-34Gtr was always my dream car, it still is. And in my eyes it is the most beautiful car ever made


Terje.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hear hear! Even though mine is currently on a mission to bankrupt me.:flame:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those words resonate with me quite a bit and I have to say you are spot on. For me, the 34GTR is the Ultimate. I won't be selling my one ever!! 

Terje; your 34GTR is up there with my all time favourites easily!!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn! When will you bring it to Sweden?


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

stunning R34!!


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

once of the best r34 i ever seen!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

were from you did get your cf parts mate?


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

so clean.


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great inside and out! One of the best r34s that i've seen


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks for the great comments on my 34

kociek, Sorry for the late reply. The cf parts inside the car is made by Robson Design in Japan. I purchased these parts when i visited Japan as part of the Gtroc Japan tour a couple of years back.


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Terje.. Hope all is well for you and the 34GTR! Has she been treated to any new goodies?!


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful clean car love the carbon wheel and interior


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

rb26 said:


> Many thanks for the great comments on my 34
> 
> kociek, Sorry for the late reply. The cf parts inside the car is made by Robson Design in Japan. I purchased these parts when i visited Japan as part of the Gtroc Japan tour a couple of years back.
> 
> ...


not a problem :thumbsup:
is easier to me just drop a message to matt32


----------

